# NNSW Octcober double hookup



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Last weekend i lost a fair few cobes and i watched Ant catch a few as well. This morning was no different loosing the first 2 runs. But then my smaller outfit (30lb trace, at Ant's advice) took off and this time he didn't play around, he just swallowed it and took off. Then the 100lb trace rod took off as well. I reached for the heavy gear and set the hook, then i had some fun with the lighter gear, which ended up having the larger 50lb fish. That was enough 4 me, so i paddled in victorious and enjoyed catching the first wave in. Saw a couple of boats out there, but they caught nothing from what i saw and they were none the wiser, not seeing that i was on. Happy to be eating some fresh Cobe for a couple of days, plus some for the freezer and my boets. Gotta love the double hookup. ;-)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good fun to catch, and good on the plate, what more do you need, onya mate a good morning.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Great stuff. You boys are on roll down there.


----------



## childers (Nov 8, 2011)

Mad catch


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Another killer King Carnster report.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Cobe Carnster rules. Another epic trip and many feeds. Livies or HB's?

(viewtopic.php?f=17&t=57325)

trev


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Hi Trev, live tailor and dead trolled yakka.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

We's all bowing low... hail King Carnster!

Jimbo


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

The great "King Carnster" cobe slayer, the fish terminator no one does it better. Mate I'm concerned you will end up with repetitive strain syndrome from all the filleting. Love your work mate   
Cheers
Ant


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ant said:


> The great "King Carnster" cobe slayer, the fish terminator no one does it better. Mate I'm concerned you will end up with repetitive strain syndrome from all the filleting. Love your work mate
> Cheers
> Ant


Yeah. RSI...I can see it on the http://education.qld.gov.au/ site. Teacher injured in extracurricular pastimes.....allowed 30 days off work to recover. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

What's wrong with you, can't you catch small fish like the rest of us?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> What's wrong with you, can't you catch small fish like the rest of us?


Obviously a nut case.

He needs help BB. Maybe Education Qld can provide the counselling? 

trev


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Ant yeah mate i don't want to fillet another cobe for at least a couple of weeks. You r up past your bed time mate.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Trev/BB yeah i need help with my fishing addiction for sure.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

yaqdoq said:


> Mooooi 8) .
> Too good , What kind of grounds are you fishing ?
> How deep / dropoff / gravel / weed ?


Reefy bottom 20m+ they do find the reef every now and then.


----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

amazing once again man


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Well done! Double hook-ups seem to be catching! My bigger one was about the size of your smalller one.
Cheers
Alby


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Hail the king! Hey Carnster are you a braid to swivel man and then leader or braid tied to leader and if so what knot are you using? You never seem to come home empty handed.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Good times guys. One day I'll get one of these beasts and join the club.

Cheers jay


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

HardPlastic said:


> Hail the king! Hey Carnster are you a braid to swivel man and then leader or braid tied to leader and if so what knot are you using? You never seem to come home empty handed.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Greg


Hey HP, I am a braid to swivel kinda guy with a collar and capstain knot (line doubled over to tie the knot) it is stronger than the stated line breaking strain and i have 100% faith in it. Don't worry i miss out plenty of times, but i don't give up.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Applause


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Great stuff Chris......King Carnster for sure.....
So when are you getting a Stealth?????
I wonder what colour scheme would suit the King hahahah
Enjoy your Holiday cheers Todd


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Hey Todd, I am liking the pink, it seems to work for the Ant. If it catches me fish i will try it. I must admit that a stealth would come in handy.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Carnie the legend ,mate we enjoyed your kindness on Friday night down in Coffs Harbour and fed some of the Banana boys some good tucker as cobes don't seem prolific there, as in .....NNSW,mate we had a go for the snaps and I pulled your 8 m along way for zip but hey that's just fishing ,great ground s there and we be doing another trip down South!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear that the snapper didn't play the game Clive, but i am glad you guys enjoyed the cobe.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope for one in my life. You get two at a time. Not jealous, honest.


----------

